# FLAC SAUCE



## BATBLADE (Nov 4, 2013)

Wanted some advice what a flac sauce bottle is and is it worth any value at all?


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 4, 2013)

Howdy Bat, Welcome to the new A-BN. Are you looking at a UK fleabay offering by chance? I'm pretty sure that seller has no clue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "I served my National Service in the Royal Artilley from Sept 1952 until 1954. The food during my 12 weeks basic traing at Park Hall Camp, Oswestry, Salop was pretty grim. But help was at hand in the form of pint bottles of FLAG Brown Sauce. So to allieviate the taste, we smothered everything in this most delicious sticky liquid which had a habit of drooling down the bottle! Now they have changed the receipe of our National Herritage in the form of HP Sauce. What hope for Great Britain now!!" http://www.historyworld.c...2C+Condiments+etctp://


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 4, 2013)

LOOKS LIKE A CROSS BETWEEN  BLACK FLAG AND A-1 SAUCE...BUT THAT MY  WAY OF LOOKIN AT IT. LOL


----------

